# Hi...newbie here



## ash25 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi, i feel a bit silly and not really sure where to start eeshed sorry if this ends up a bit long lol

i came off contraception 4 years ago but nothing happened. My now husband seen his doctor about 8 months later as he hardly ever ejaculated, he was told to go back in 6 months if we still had no news but hubs has only now decided to go back. He is waiting to see a specialist and we dont know what the problem is apart from the obvious.....sorry if this makes no sense, ive been getting more and more down about this all of this time and dont really have anyone to talk to, i just desperately want to be a mum and im scared of what the doctors are going to tell us.

from what ive seen so far i dont even know if this is the right place for me


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Ash!!! Don't feel silly, this is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I know how scary it is, but at least if you find out what is wrong then the doctors can do something about it, you will have some idea of what route you will go down. We are marked down as unexplained and the docs had this "we will try this and see what happens" attitude! 

We have a Male factors board ~ CLICK HERE Hopefully they will be able to give you more info on the ejaculation issue.

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Once you have seen your specialist and have some sort of plan then I can give you a few more links, specific to whatever your doc suggests.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## ash25 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you....i do feel as though im going to lose my mind sometimes so something to keep me sane also would be great! im still trying to find my way around this site but im sure once i work it all out il be hooked. 
my dh got a call yesterday with an appointment date in MAY (i was'nt best pleased) the waiting has to be the worst part and now that ive actualy managed to persude him to go back to the doctor i want it done now!! lol i just dont want him to loose heart again and i knew that once when we do get there its more than likley going to be a long and stressful process....i just feel like the last 4 years have been wasted, oh i feel a rant coming so i shall stop myself there  

x x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That is one of the great things about FF, Ash - you can have a rant whenever you want!  Just let rip if you want to!  

I know what you mean, I am not the most patient person on the planet - unfortunately waiting is part of the process, whether it is waiting for appointments, waiting to start treatment or the worst of all, the 2ww!  I hope he can get the appointment changed.

Sue


----------



## ash25 (Mar 12, 2011)

thank you....but we have had no luck in getting a closer appointment so i am counting down the days lol.....
i have just read something that has gotten me a bit and by bit i mean a lot worried, i dont know if we will be entitled to NHS treatment as he already has a child from a previous relationship   can anyone advise me on if this is true? x x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

ash25 said:


> thank you....but we have had no luck in getting a closer appointment so i am counting down the days lol.....
> i have just read something that has gotten me a bit and by bit i mean a lot worried, i dont know if we will be entitled to NHS treatment as he already has a child from a previous relationship  can anyone advise me on if this is true? x x


This varies throughout different PCT areas. If I were you, I'd phone up your doctor and just ask anonymously as it will put your mind at rest.


----------



## ash25 (Mar 12, 2011)

thank you mandy, great idea!   now i just have to pluck up the courage to do that and think of how to word it without sounding like a rambling loon lol x x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

ash25 said:


> thank you mandy, great idea!  now i just have to pluck up the courage to do that and think of how to word it without sounding like a rambling loon lol x x


I would probably just say: 'Hi there, I'm calling as I am a registered patient and I was wondering whether or not the NHS in this area funds fertility treatment (specifically IVF/ICSI) if one of the partners already has a child?'

If they ask for your name just say you'd rather not give it at this point - you're just fact finding before you go any further.

That's what I would do anyway! Good luck. I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ash25 (Mar 12, 2011)

well they were'nt that helpful lol though they did say we may be entitled to it as lots of different factors can come into it! so it was'nt a definate no, so i feel a bit better now   
i'l just continue to count down the days until we get to the fp (27)     x x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh, that was helpful, Ash!   

Perhaps it might be useful to talk to others on FF who are at the same clinic, or live in the same area.  They might have come across the ruling and could offer a more definate answer.  If you look at our location boards (on the main index) or use the search function - give me a shout if you need help.

Sue


----------

